# New routine, how does it look?



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I haven't worked out all of the single exercises and rep count yet, but how does this look for a daily workout routine?


Day 1 - bicep, tricep and calf
Day 2 - chest, forearms and abs
Day 3 - shoulders and hamstrings
Day 4 - back and traps
Day 5 - quads and abs


5'8 150 pounds 18 years old.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks like overtraining to me bud 

5 days in the gym !


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Not overtraining if i put two rest days in between


Monday - bicep, tricep and calf

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - chest, forearms and abs

thursday - shoulders and hamstrings

Friday - Rest

Saturday - back and traps

Sunday - quads and abs

How about like that?

I have been training 6 months already and with the rest days in between that is not overtraining surely? Especially training only one muscle of each a week.

What do you think?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I think its overtraining bud lol. Nothing has changed there 

Have a look at "big" how to grow thread is my advice mate.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Can you explain how that is overtraining?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I said it looks like overtraining!

Its hard to say because you havent given sets and reps etc, but if you want my advice mate it would be to pick a tried and proven routine!

You have only been training 6 months!! i doubt your qualified to construct a decent routine just yet. No offence .

Pick a routine thats tried and tested 

You dont grow in the gym remember bud! You grow in the kitchen and bedroom. 5 days is gonna be overkill IMO.

I train twice a week mate.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Twice a week? How do you get all of your muscle groups in without training for about 2 hours each time.

I keep my gym time down to 1 hour each time and will do 3 sets of 8 reps for mosts exercises. High weight, low reps.

I actually have taken that routine from another bodybuilder.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Im in and out the gym in less than an hour mate!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html

Read that


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if your talking about dual factor training bulldozer then it may not work that well for him

i personally have tried it myself and found it to be total tosh!!!!

my arms shrunk for starters

not to say it doesnt work for others, but it definately isnt for everyone (just like many other methods)

there is nothing wrong with 5 day splits either...but again its not for everyone

daily life has alot to do with it...a sedential lifestyle goes well with higher training intensity, and frequent visits to the gym

a manual worker may not be able to manage as much

my advice to daps is to try his method, and see how he goes

keep a journal, detailing diet/training and supps used

take photos and measurments..and record the weights lifted

its all about learning for him...in 5-10 years...he will have a great knowledge of his body


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I didnt mean Daul factor jimmy mate. i meant the single factor routine he suggests

I just think big's how to grow thread is a good starting point for everyone. Not just the routine, just the advice as a whole .

But indeed, horses for courses ! We are all different


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dual factor...single factor...there are many different roads to rome

he will get there in the end


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

By the way your saying it bulldozer it sounds as if you cannot do every body part without over training. To me it seems that doing every body part in two days is more overtraining than stretching it out over a week.

I don't mean to criticise but i am just trying to find out everything you know


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I dont do "everybody part" not like you mean it anyway mate.

Squats and deadlifts alone cover about 70% of your bodys muscles. Throw in bench, mili press, chins , rows and dips. And you have hit the whole body mate.

Just stick with basic compound exercises! They are the exercises that are gonna get the most return on. No point doing a sh*t load of isolation stuff IMO

Just do whatever you feel is best mate, i would seriously read bigs how to grow thread that i just posted the link to tho .


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

DaPs said:


> By the way your saying it bulldozer it sounds as if you cannot do every body part without over training. To me it seems that doing every body part in two days is more overtraining than stretching it out over a week.
> 
> I don't mean to criticise but i am just trying to find out everything you know


It's not just about bodyparts dude. Your CNS takes a hitting EVERY time you lift weights.

Like Jimmy said, everyone is different... you just have to experiment.

I will say that in my experience, MOST people get SOME results from a low volume training routine. That's not to say it's the only (or best) way to train - just that it DOES work well for so many people. That's why I generally recommend it as a starting point. SO many more people fail on higher volume routines. It's VERY rare to have someone say "well, I lift 2-3 times a week, with compounds, lifting more weight each and every session, plenty of protein/calories... but I just can't seem to grow".

By all means give what you have listed a try and see how you get on. But don't discount a simple (yet effective) routine that has proven results just because it doesn't "sound" like you're in the gym enough.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I had taken that routine from a successful young bodybuilder who is the same sort of size as me, probably naturally smaller than me actually. Worked really well for him as i have seen, he has won mr.cumbria, daniel andrews, you probably have heard of him.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Would something like this be better for me then?

Mon: Chest, Biceps and Abs

Wed: Back, Calves and Shoulders

Fri: Quads, Hams, Triceps and Abs

1 hour session 3 times a week.

Should i work out different sets and reps for each body part or stick to a certain way such as 3 sets of 6 reps?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I had taken that routine from a successful young bodybuilder who is the same sort of size as me, probably naturally smaller than me actually. Worked really well for him as i have seen, he has won mr.cumbria, daniel andrews, you probably have heard of him.


Yes but im sure that guy was juicing IMHO, and he could afford to train more frequently because of that, honestly, a nice 3 day routine, heavy and intense will, and does work wonders for many.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Would something like this be better for me then?
> 
> Mon: Chest, Biceps and Abs
> 
> ...


Id only work abs once a week, nice and heavy, thats all thats needed bud, they will grow, but obviously its about lowering bodyfat to see em.

This is an article written by an internet PT whop has a good reputation around the boards, by a guy call IronAddict.

First let me preface this by stating that my goals with training clients is to have them doing the maximum volume, frequency, and intensity that the INDIVIDUAL can do and still be progressive with the weights, or in the case of very advanced lifters, be progressive with size gains. If I could have my pick of trainees, everyone would have great genetics and would do 4 day a week (I almost always see a DECREASE in performance with 5-6 day a week routines so don't use them) routines with lots of lifts and volume. But&#8230;&#8230;in the real word it doesn't always work out that way.

I start most lifters that aren't advanced on pretty simple strength based routines working three days a week and for most this works extremely well. If they tolerate the loading I will increase it, and if they become long-term clients, I will usually increase until I hit the spot where performance degrades. This gives me a couple things. The level they can tolerate while being progressive on a consistent basis, and the level to use if I want to use DFT with them.

All well and good when the trainee makes great progress from day one and keeps rolling with it. But&#8230;..sometimes that is not the case. So after a question and answer session with the client and further review of their initial questionnaire SOMETIMES the decision is made to raise volume, and SOMETIMES that is the correct solution. But with a LOT of these guys, that is going in the completely wrong direction. The slew of factors that determines how well you recover is huge, much too much to go into here, and very often the trainee may have a high stress load, outside the gym activities that impact training MMA, or other sports, or simply has very low work capacity or very poor CNS recovery (CNS being the number one issue for true hardgainers IME). The solution? A simple two day a week routine. Blasphemy you say, NO ONE trains like that? Not even close, what you should say is you haven't been exposed to that type of training before, not that no one does it. Hell, there is even a two day a week routine listed in the EFTS Westside training template manual. Stuart McRobert has probably been the number one champion of two day a week routines and with good reason. They simply work well for those that just don't recover well enough for more workload.

My long term plan with these guys is always to bring up work capacity so they can handle more workload, but IMO it sure is a better option to have them getting stronger every week on an unconventional routine, than doing something that "everyone does" and not progressing.

I believe the biggest reason two day a week routines work is that CNS is always ready for these guys and they can lift progressively that way by always having at least two days off between workouts so CNS is "recharged". A couple of ways to set them up that have been successful for me and those I work with are listed, but there are an infinite number of combo's that will work. What doesn't work is trying to do a ****load of isolation work and "hitting everything from every angle".

Day One, once a week a bodypart:

Bench Press or Dip

Incline Press

Military press

Skull Crushers

Two days rest

Day Two:

Chin

Barbell Curl

Squat

Stiff-Leg Deadlift

Three days rest, repeat

Day One, twice a week, or twice in as soon as recovered from the last session.

Bench or Dip

Incline Bench

Chin

Barbell Curl

Deadlift

As many rest days as needed

Day Two:

Bench or Dip

Incline DB Press

Row

Decline Skull Crushers

Squat

Iron Addict


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn that iron addict sure does know his stuff!

i just joined his board. HUGE amounts of great info!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Damn that iron addict sure does know his stuff!
> 
> i just joined his board. HUGE amounts of great info!


His principles are pretty basic but I know a lot of ppl who use his services and get very good results, I think he gives it straight up and no bull IMO.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I like his way of thinking very much!! Its along the same lines as Big's thinking i would say.

Im also a big BRAWN fan like them 

Just makes sense to me! Especially as im a natty .


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> I like his way of thinking very much!! Its along the same lines as Big's thinking i would say.
> 
> Im also a big BRAWN fan like them
> 
> Just makes sense to me! Especially as im a natty .


I think you'll see some definite improvements following some of his routines, I personally like the 2 day a week routine and the 3 day one he does, but like you say, for everything he says theres a reason behind it, and thats good, he definetely makes a lot of sense.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

post up:

execrise choice

exercise order

reps and sets


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Can anyone answer me on how many reps and sets should i do for each body part? Should they be different for each or the same around the board?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Can anyone answer me on how many reps and sets should i do for each body part? Should they be different for each or the same around the board?


sets and rep range is not as important as progression mate. Weight on the bar every week in the compound lifts.

3x8 , 5x5 , 3x10 . Whatever. They can all be productive.

Just pick a set and rep range and see how you get on mate


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Can anyone answer me on how many reps and sets should i do for each body part? Should they be different for each or the same around the board?


varies from muscle group to muscle group and goals

wiliam kraemer and brad schoenfeld are good places to start googling for some ideas


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I will stick with 3 sets of 6 reps on the highest weight i can manage.

When i first goto the gym i will note down every highest weight i can do for each muscle group, then put the weight up week after week and set myself a goal for each group.

I know the sets and reps, i know how long i need to train for, i know how many days and what i am doing on those days. All i need to work out now is what exercises i need to do, this will take ages to write down


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

daps, its worth mentioning that the time in the gym and sets and reps shouldnt be stuck to specifically.

Sometimes, you can squeeze that extra rep out, sometimes you come up two short but got a better mind muscle connection - every now and again you may think a dropset would really finish off the set. With timing, some workouts are quicker than others, try to be in and out within around 40mins but again, dont stick to it rigidly, some days will be faster, some slower.

About the routine, just try it and bear in mind what other people have said, give it a go for 8 weeks and see if it works for you. If it doesnt work, what have you lost? 8 weeks of training but you now know how your body responds to that sort of training.

This whole sport is all about theories and different methods, try each one. A few people said to me that i shouldnt go for a traditional 4 day split and should go PPL focusing on big compounds - i didnt listen, but iv grown quite well off of the 4 day splits so until i plateu ill stick with it.

Go with what you *think* will work and see how it goes, everyones genetics are different.


----------



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

you could try this mate,he knows his stuff

http://www.british-bodybuilding.co.uk/cgi-bin/forum/Blah.pl?b-2/m-1164384064/

but you say youve been training for six months so maybe go straight onto this one

http://www.british-bodybuilding.co.uk/cgi-bin/forum/Blah.pl?b-2/m-1165410437/


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> sets and rep range is not as important as progression mate. Weight on the bar every week in the compound lifts.
> 
> 3x8 , 5x5 , 3x10 . Whatever. They can all be productive.
> 
> Just pick a set and rep range and see how you get on mate


I like 

as long as your progressing, did you read the soddding article you bloody ungrateful sod? hmmmm

lol

j/k man


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I have gained on what i was doing before, even though i wasn't doing every muscle group and only using my home equipment. So if i use similar things with my good diet and a proper gym i should get huge quickly.

I will have a look at different exercises and them post them, see what you think i could do differently.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you gained on what you were doing before, get back on it until your not growing!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, i'll work out the different exercises soon, i have to get on that site which shows you them all!

Then i'll post it up.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Well here i am again, one month on and i am doing it now!

Have everything sorted apart from which exercises would be best, i will post up when i have every down on what i am doing, should be tommorow


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Well here i am again, one month on and i am doing it now!
> 
> Have everything sorted apart from which exercises would be best, i will post up when i have every down on what i am doing, should be tommorow


a month later and you still havn't got it sussed yet?

what are you missing?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing but couldn't be bothered until now. I'll post it all up when i've figured it out.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Right , here it is:



*Monday: *
​
Chest:

Regular Bench

Cable Flys

Dumbbell Bench

Biceps:

Dumbbell curls

Ez Bar Curls

Seated Dumbbell Curls

Abs:

Dumbbell Side Bend

Weighted Vertical Leg Hip Raise



*Wednesday*
​
Back:

Bent Over Row

Chin Ups

Upright Row(Overhead)

Triceps:

Dumbbell Kickbacks

Skull Crushers

Triceps extension

Shoulders:

Military Press

Upright Row

Seated Rear Lateral Raise



*Friday(Leg Day)*
​
Barbell squat

Barbell Deadlift

Leg Press

Hamstring Leg Curl

Weighted Calf Raises

Ok, so after doing this it looks HUGE. I need to know what to take out/put in to make it perfect.

Thanks,

DaPs.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

daps mate, that doesnt look bad to me.

Only thing id probably change is take out one exercise each for biceps and triceps.

For biceps id do, standing barbell biceps curls and alternate dumbell hammer curls.

Triceps id do, dips and pushdowns

Also, on chest, id do:

Inclined barbell press

pec dec or cable cross-overs

chest press to finish off...or flat d'bell press.

On the whole, looks good though - just actually start it!!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah i was thinking about doing only two different exercises for the smaller groups.

Only thing is, how can i get all of this into an hour session?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Unless your going for 100 rep sets you should be fine! I do a routine fairly like that but a 4 way split and train HIT style, im done within 40mins everyday deffo.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I want to do everything on 3 sets of 6 reps expect for the abs which i want to do 5 sets of 10. I will get the heaviest weight i can lift for those ratios, if i can squeeze an extra out then good, if not then good too.

Even though it is generalised it still is flexable.

The first week in the gym will be mostly taking down figures on how much i can lift etc. I could be there for some time doing all of that lol. Want to make sure what i am lifting from week to week or i'll get lost.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

looks good mate what u got hope u go well at it

simple

stimulate mucles

eat

sleep

job done then do it all agine lol

should grow if done tiddy


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Not overtraining if i put two rest days in between
> 
> 
> Monday - bicep, tricep and calf
> ...


Daps - if I were to use the intensity I do then your routine would seriously leave me overtrained.

Why not break it down so there is a at least a days rest bewteen each session ie:

Mon - weights

tue - rest

wed - weights

thurs - rest

frid - rest

sat- rest

sun - weights

mon - rest etc etc.

I train like this but do cardio on the week days and have one day rest. This helps avoid overtraining.

I do four days training which means I do mon, wed, fri, mon and then start my routine again.

i do 4 exercises on the larger muscle groups and two on calves, bi's and tri's. All finished well within 1 hr.

If you like the look of this just shout or pm me.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Right , here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm....deadlifts on leg day? put them on back day instead and drop a tricep exercise, also, 3 exercises for biceps when IMO you can get the job done in two, more aint better, its how intense you work em.

Id personally take the isolation work out and hit the compounds big time until you have some respectable poundages, then re-introduce them, and don't give me this bollocks about how flyes etc shape the chest...lol

Needs some work, wednesday looks a [email protected], I would be dreading going.

Looks like your putting as much effort into areas like tris, and bi's and shoulders which would get bigger with compound exercises anyway, take that into account, lifting heavy weight takes its toll but the benefits are growth all over. I realise you need to ease into it, but don't take months, you need to get working intense ASAP mate.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

daps, you would probably grow just as much, if not more, by cutting your routine in half!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll take a look at it and see what i come up with.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

leeston said:


> daps, you would probably grow just as much, if not more, by cutting your routine in half!


I agree here mate.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> I agree here mate.


TBH, i think *too* many people go by the whole 'oh thats too much, you'll easily over-train' on these forums.

I know bully is a big fan of the 2day work-outs - id be really interested to see his pics, i havent seen many pics from people doing these routines.

I started out pretty much straight away on a 4day split, like 12 sets for chest, 9 sets for arms etc. Straight away, even i look at it now and think 'sh1t thats overtraining' but...i grew

The only bodypart thats REALLY stubborn with me *still* is chest. I now do 9 sets for this, but start off with inclined work and my upper chest is growing nicey now

Overall, i think it depends on the person the most, im glad i was a stubborn fukker and didnt listen to everyone telling me i'd overtrain as its worked for me so far, i did go through a period of dropping to 3 days a week but just didnt feel worked.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree ah.

So here is a revised version, taking into account all advice:



*Monday: *
​
Chest:

Regular Bench

Cable Flys

Dumbbell Bench

Biceps:

Ez Bar Curls

Seated Dumbbell(preacher) Curls

Abs:

Dumbbell Side Bend

Weighted Vertical Leg Hip Raise



*Wednesday*
​
Back:

Bent Over Row

Chin Ups

Upright Row(Overhead)

Triceps:

Pushdowns

Triceps extension

Shoulders:

Military Press

Upright Row

Seated Rear Lateral Raise

*
*



*Friday(Leg Day)*
​
*
*

Barbell squat

Barbell Deadlift

Leg Press

Hamstring Leg Curl

Weighted Calf Raises

I think taking some off triceps and biceps is definatly a good idea, but putting deadlifts on back day wouldn't make much difference would it, i don't think so anyway.

This is pretty much how i want it, unless there is something major which i should change?

Also, because i am doing some big lifts here what kind of belt could i get to be suitable? One that you can attach weights onto preferably.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Why would you do barbell deadlifts on leg day? Are you referring to stiff-leg deadlifts?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm talking about normal deadlifts that you use your legs to do. It will work my back but i think it's more of a leg exercise and i don't want to work my legs before i do the leg day.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

If your talking about bog standard deadlifts, then you've put them on the wrong day. Deadlifts are primarily for your back (although they do work other muscle groups, but I'm not going to enter into a massive, pointless discussion with the deadlift group about this), therefore they should be ultimately included in your back workout.

Why do you think they work your legs more?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ah24 said:


> TBH, i think *too* many people go by the whole 'oh thats too much, you'll easily over-train' on these forums.
> 
> I know bully is a big fan of the 2day work-outs - id be really interested to see his pics, i havent seen many pics from people doing these routines.
> 
> ...


I think what your doin suits what your wanting to pursue Adz, thats your main priority, me and Bully basically have kinda the same training goals I think so Im a bit heavy on promoting the old powerlifting exercises, plus I barely give a crap about my macros these days, I just eat cleanish (80% of the time) and enjoy what I eat aswell, yum, yum!

Yes, some ppl are deffo paranoid if they don't get in the gym 4 times per week, I think some should look at intensity myself, im not claiming to be the king of intensity lol because some will train a lot harder than me, but theres times when ill train two times a week max, if I don't feel recovered I won't go.

Out of all the forums I go on, Im impressed the most by yourself and Just T because your both fairly newish to the game but take the time to ask "worthwhile questions" and more importantly employ them. You both have good future because your willing to learn and are both still young, I wish id had the opportunity of these forums when I started.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I'm talking about normal deadlifts that you use your legs to do. It will work my back but i think it's more of a leg exercise and i don't want to work my legs before i do the leg day.


Daps, are you fricken serious? 

Deadlifts are a back exercise, they work the entire back of the body, yes, they do work hams a little but its a back exercise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

As much as i agree with AH on the point about people giving advice but looking not too great i personally agree fully with the over training point.

I have tried every thing including twice a day every day but i recon low volume is the way too go especially for a natural trainer who is 150lbmg: i mean come on every extra training session is sucking out calories from his possible growth.

These days i train DC style 3 times per week and find it plenty


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Compounds only rule!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I was always told to lift with my legs? Or is that just stupid?

Just checked up and the main muscle is the erector spinae, middle of your back basically and the supporting muscles include legs.

I will put deadlifts into back day, but should i get rid of one of the exercises already there? Put another one in on leg day to replace the deadlifts?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Firstly, daps....upright rows - above your head? How does that work?! Upright rows are a shoulder exercise, hold barbell with a narrow grip and pull straight up so hands are level with chin. Hits the traps slightly, but certainly not a back exercise!

Jimmy....thanks a lot mate, appreciate it. As you've pointed out, if im not sure of something ill ask...and i *always* look at different peoples opinions. Too many people are closed minded i think....iv tried different training methods that people have mentioned but this seems to work for me

I see what you mean about the different goals and your looking into the PL side of it...and judging by the pics on UKI - its working for you mate!

About me and justT listening and employing what we hear....its a shame most people dont do that! They come on and ask a question when really they just want you to tell them what they're doing is right and wont change a thing anyway!!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah the upright row thing isnt the shoulder exercise, i just couldn't think what it was called, it's the one over your head which you pull down to do your lats.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Yeah the upright row thing isnt the shoulder exercise, i just couldn't think what it was called, it's the one over your head *which you pull down to do your lats*.


Lat Pulldown?!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

That's the one, just got it on google now!

So should i take out one exercise from my back routiner and add one to my leg day?

I was thinking take out chin ups from back?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wide Grip Chins (or lat pulldown)

Deadlifts

Bent Over Rows

That'll do ya nicely.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Should i put one more exercise in for legs now then?

This is what i have currently:

Barbell Squats

Leg Press

Hamstring Leg Curl

Weighted Calf Raises


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Should i put one more exercise in for legs now then?
> 
> This is what i have currently:
> 
> ...


No you should drop the leg press and do more squatting.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

daps - how long can you make this post. It is the longest 'is my rotuine ok' thread on the entrie net!

Just get down the gym and learn from what your body tells you!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

You don't understand me, i ask alot of questions. I like to know as much as i can.

I will do 5 sets of 6 with squats instead of 3 x 6 and keep leg press.

There we go my routine is complete, i'll get down the gym tommorow and see how much i can lift for everything, note it down and then get started with the diet and gym together.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

leeston said:


> daps - how long can you make this post. It is the longest 'is my rotuine ok' thread on the entrie net!


and the most entertaining! please dont stop!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

oh no, are you going to give us a day by day account of each workout?

Oh no, its like nails slowly being banged into my fingers, someone please help!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

DaPs said:


> i ask alot of questions.


Now there's an understatement!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

KISS, Just a normal everyday guy. Do we really need to go here, maybe later after a cycle or two if thats the way you go. 1hr gym nothing wrong with that for natty, very productive anymore would be couter productive.

Oh training. what about full body workout mon wed fri. concentrate on 2 heavy sets compound work, eat train sleep grow. Just my opinion.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

leeston said:


> oh no, are you going to give us a day by day account of each workout?
> 
> Oh no, its like nails slowly being banged into my fingers, someone please help!


LMFAO!!!

daps; Id just squat and squat heavy with the best form you can, if your doing it intense then you'll have not much in the tank after 5 sets or so, esp if you haven't been in a while.


----------

